# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Παναγία Κοίμησης [Panagia Kimisis]

## Tasos@@@

Ας θυμηθουμε και το μονο αμφιπλωρο που εχει περασει απο την γραμμη,καλοκαιρι 2008.ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ.



Οπως και οι προηγουμενες αφιερωμενες στους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon,Leo,thanasis89,JIMMARG75,cpt babis.

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μερικές φωτο απο την κατασκευή του Παναγία Κοίμηση, αν και όχι καθαρές, γιατί είναι τραβηγμένες με την παλαιά μου Zenith, σε χαρτί και ξανατραβηγμένες μετά με την ψηφιακή. κάπου στις αρχές του 2005. Θα επανέλθω με το πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Ελαφόνησο και φωτο απο τα εγκαίνεια.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 11.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 03.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 12.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 14.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 18.jpg

----------


## CORFU

στην πρωτη φωτο φιλε βλεπω στα δεξια το καταπελτη του Θεολογοs του Παναγιωτακη. Εχειs καποιεs φωτο απο τα πλοια αυτα για να ξυπνησειs μνημεs!!!

----------


## CORFU

και ζεχασα να πω οτι η διαδρομη Πουντα-Ελαφονησο ειναι φοβερη για ενα και μοναδικο λογο. Οτι βλεπειs συνεχεια τον πατο τηs θαλασσαs,τοσο καθαρα νερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμηση με Ν.Π 11056 έχει μήκος 50 μέτρα, πλάτος 15,70, η πρόωση του γίνεται με μηχανές DAEWOO που αποδείδουν 380 HP εκάστη και τα ελικοπηδάλια του είναι VETH. Φωτο Νο 25 εν πλώ για Ελαφόνησο, Νο 29 εκατοντάδες μπαλόνια στα χρώματα του πλοίου ελευθερώθηκαν μόλις έφτασε, Νο 30-31 ο κόσμος ερχόταν συνέχεια, για να δουν το νέο απόκτημα του νησιού (28/10/2005) και τέλος Νο 35 η γέφυρα του πλοίου και στο βάθος ο Αγ. Σπυρίδωνας σήμα κατατεθέν του νησιού.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 30.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 31.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 25.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 29.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗ 35.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αυτα ειναι Παντελη,να'σαι καλα,ξυπνας ωραιες μνημες τωρα μιας και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ για καποια φεγγαρια ειχε περασει απο Αιδηψο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο Παναγία Κοίμησης σήμερα το πρωΐ στα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Φανερωμένη -Πέραμο. για όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου μικρού :Wink: 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ 01 22-02-2010.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ 02 22-02-2010.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Κάτι άκουσα ότι δεν θα παραμείνει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή & θα πάει προς Βόρεια Εύβοια πλευρά.

----------


## Leo

Για να σταματήσετε να πολιορκείτε τον Παντελή (πανταχού παρόντα και τα πληρόντα....) για δείτε en face ενα "μωράκι" αμφίπλωρο. Την Λαμπροδευτέρα κάπου στην Δυτική Σαλαμίνα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84803

----------


## CORFU

ομορφουλι το μωρακι

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμησης τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και ήδη επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.
Εδώ σήμερα στις 13.10 μ.μ την ώρα που φεύγουν οι τακαρίες και ο Κος. Παναγιωτάκης ελέγχει για την καθέλκυση.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ-173-21-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμησης έχει επιστρέψει πλέον στα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα ενώ στις μπάντες του έχει γραφτεί το GSC ( όπου είναι τα αρχικά από την εταιρεία του) που σημαίνουν *G*alaga *S*hipping *C*ompany. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ-177-07-03-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παρόλο που σαφώς μεγαλύτερα και νεότευκτα αμφίπλωρα προστέθηκαν στην γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας, το "μικρό" εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει σε αυτή αντί να επιστρέψει στην γραμμή της Φανερωμένης.

IMG_0007.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/06/2017_

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο πρεπει να εχει πωληθει στην τουρκια στους  ιδιους πλοιοκτητες που εχουν και το sh erguvan k sh esyan

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμησις σε χρέη του Ψυττάλεια ΙΙ σύμφωνα με αυτό το Βίντεο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το αμφίπλωρο δεμένο στο νησάκι της Ψυττάλειας, και μαζί με το ακινητοποιημένο ΨΥΤΤΑΛΕΙΑ ΙΙ.

IMG_0430.jpg__IMG_0422.jpg
_Ψυττάλεια - 11/11/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Προχθές που ήμουν στο Τελαμών και πηγαίναμε στο Ρίο, πιάσαμε με τον καπετάνιο διάφορες συζητήσεις. Μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα είπαμε και για το Παναγία Κοίμησης. Μάλιστα μου είπε ότι τελείωσε η ναύλωση του, αλλά είναι ασύμφορη η επιστροφή του. Όταν πήγε στο Abudabi πήγε φορτωμένο με πλοίο. Τώρα ψάχνοντας το στο AIS το βρίσκω στο Suez με σημαία Comoros (όπως είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Γιώργος) και να είναι δίπλα στο P/K Miclyn Pearl το οποίο μάλιστα είναι με Ελληνική σημαία και τα δύο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά και άφιξη στις 10/11. 
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε και ........πως το έχουν καταντήσει.


Αυτό έγραφα στο ποστ 40 στο θέμα του πλοίου. Και σήμερα μιλώντας με φίλο μου έστειλε ένα ling και βρήκα αυτές τις φωτο.

panagia-koimisi-13.jpg panagia-koimisi-14.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμησης από χθες βρίσκεται στη Φανερωμένη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε αν θα παραμείνει μόνιμα στην γραμμή της Φανερωμένης, ή αν όταν ετοιμαστούν τα νεότευκτα ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ΙΙ και ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ επιστρέψει στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ  05-06-2018 στις 07.30 π.μ φορτώνοντας από Φανερωμένη για Ν. Πέραμο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ-179-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Παναγία Κοίμησης και έφυγε Κυριακάτικα από την Φανερωμένη? Συντήρηση?

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν λένε ότι θα αντικαταστήσει για καμιά 10αριά μέρες το Ψυττάλεια ΙΙ που θα πάει για συντήρηση.

----------


## andria salamis

Και μια φώτο Σήμερα 16/01/19 
P1250976.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

19/01/2019 Μαζί με το Ψυττάλεια ΙΙ,στην Ψυττάλεια.
P1260151.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε την ...αποστολή του (προσωρινή αντικατάσταση του ΨΥΤΤΑΛΕΙΑ ΙΙ) από την 17η Ιανουαρίου, εδώ και τρισείμισι εβδομάδες δηλαδή, εξακολουθεί -πολύ περιέργως- να παραμένει δεμένο στο νησάκι της Ψυττάλειας στο ίδιο σημείο που διακρίνεται και στην φωτό του Ανδριανού στο προηγούμενο ποστ.

Λογικά κάποια στιγμή θα βγει σε ναυπηγείο για τις εργασίες συντήρησης του, και κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου και για το ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ αλλά και για του Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ άκουσα για το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και μάλιστα περιμένει να πέσει ένα από τα δύο που έχουν βγει για να πάρει την θέση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν το αμφισβητώ, γι αυτό έγραψα και για τα δύο ναυπηγεία. Αν ψάξεις όμως λίγο καλύτερα τις πηγές σου , θα δεις ότι υπήρχε - υπάρχει σκέψη να βγει και στο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λογικά κάποια στιγμή θα βγει σε ναυπηγείο για τις εργασίες συντήρησης του, και κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου και για το ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ αλλά και για του Παναγιωτάκη.





> Εγώ άκουσα για το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και μάλιστα περιμένει να πέσει ένα από τα δύο που έχουν βγει για να πάρει την θέση του.


Ούτε στο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ, ούτε στου Παναγιωτάκη. Στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα από χθες το πρωί το πλοίο.

----------


## leo85

Το Παναγία Κοίμησης εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για την συντήρηση του.





ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ-11-2-2019-01-.jpg

11-2-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Κοίμησης καθελκύστηκε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και πήγε πάλι στην Ψυτάλλεια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επέστρεψε στη Φανερωμένη σήμερα και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

